# Car insurance with no car?



## djnah (Nov 5, 2012)

Been reading through all the insurance posts but I still have one question:
If I no longer own a car in the US will I be able to keep my car insurance? We plan on selling both of our vehicles before relocating so I won't have anything in the US to insure. (We plan to buy a car and new insurance in Mexico) I want to keep my insurance for when we travel back to the states to visit family. Anyone else have experience with this?


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Actually with out US cars or a US address, US car insurance basically worthless if not cancelled.
With a Mexican plated car, you will or should have Mexican insurance. When you drive into the US, similar to driving US car into Mexico, you should get US insurance. Kicker unfortunately is that I haven't heard of the ability to get more than limited coverage but hopefully that will change.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

There are a number of companies that sell short term insurance ... but I would check to see if they have a problem with a Mexican car


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

Will you be driving your Mexican car to the US, or flying there and borrowing a family member's car? If driving your car, check with your insurance carrier in Mexico. Some offer coverage for trips to the US for an additional premium. In case of flying to the US and borrowing a car, laws vary by state, but your best bet may be to see if your relatives' own insurance covers you driving their vehicle while visiting. Some policies cover any licensed driver as long as the owner gives permission to drive the car. That's how I drive my nephew's car during visits. The insurance carrier may or may not accept a Mexican DL, though, even if it's valid in that state.


----------



## djnah (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks for the advice! The plan is to fly home and borrow a family vehicle. I guess if we rent a car we'd just have to use the insurance they try to sell you anyway.


----------



## edgeee (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm just guessing here, but i think it depends on what kind of coverage the car owner has.
If the policy holder/car owner has the proper coverage, it should include anyone who has a valid US drivers licence, as long as they(you) are a legal operator.
Sorry, maybe that's not real clear, but here's what i mean.

With my policy, anyone who is legally licensed can drive my car with my permission, no matter what state they are licensed in, and be covered.
If your D.L. is current and valid, most policies will include coverage for you to operate the vehicle, with the policy holders permission. Maybe i'm wrong, so be sure to check it out, but a phone call from the car owner to his/her insurance agent should be all you need to be sure.


----------



## bournemouth (May 15, 2007)

Another solution might be to have a family member add you to their insurance policy - we've done that for family members living overseas so that, technically, they had been insured all their time away and did not face punitive rates on their return to the US - you can pay any increase in premium that might be involved.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

djnah said:


> Thanks for the advice! The plan is to fly home and borrow a family vehicle. I guess if we rent a car we'd just have to use the insurance they try to sell you anyway.


Sorry, assumptions are always bad. We drive back & forth so thought your question was driving Mexican plated car into the US.
Driving family member car, as stated, is very dependent on their insurance and somebody should ask agent the question.


----------

